# Released a kindle book: The Hunter



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey all,

I just recently published my first kindle book. Unfortunately I don't really know how to market it or drum up interest so I thought I would post about it in a kindle forum. If this isn't appropriate let me know and I can take this down or whatever.

It's cheap ($4 right now) and a full-length book. It is called "The Hunter" and the synopsis is:



> John Hunter, a young man with no apparent marketable skills, decides to try his hand at being a faceless vigilante. When he finds that wearing a mask and trying to fight crime is a lot more difficult than it looks, John tries another route and hires a publicist. Together with his publicist, John creates a powerful public persona for himself, and becomes rich and famous. Eventually, his popularity begins to wane, and John will do anything to keep his public image, even if it means becoming his own villain.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J6OUQO









it can be found at the above link, I am interested in feedback as well, so don't be shy, either here or on the product discussion board.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Waged, and welcome to the forum!

L


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

FAQ Person said:


> Thanks for sharing, Waged, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> L


Thanks! Good to see some positive discussion of the Kindle finally - too many places I've been spread false rumors (my favorite being the Kindle can only read stuff from the kindle store).


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered a sample. Looks interesting. After trying the sample I may just get a copy. Thanks for directing us to it.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the premise! I'll try it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, ordered the sample, it sounds very interesting.

A fellow Kindle lover,
Linda


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the interest! Let me know what you think of even just the sample (Amazon controls the sample so I'm not even 100% sure what's included in it).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should order a sample and see what's in it.  I recall a discussion from another board from the fellow who wrote 'Decoding the Kindle'.  He found that the 'sample' wasn't anything more than the table of contents.  He got on to Amazon and got them to change it.

I got a sample, too, but haven't checked it out yet. . . been hangin' out here since I got back from the grocery store.

Ann


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I put it on my universal wish list (if I did that right!!) Can't actually get a sample until I get my Kindle!!! Supposed to be for Christmas, but I hope hubby takes advantage of the $50 off that is good this week.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Wagedomain,

I'm in the same boat trying to find ways to get people to read my books. My day job is software development so if you’d like me to list your book on my web site with my books, just send me the art and copy. No charge of course.

Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hey Wagedomain,
> 
> I'm in the same boat trying to find ways to get people to read my books. My day job is software development so if you'd like me to list your book on my web site with my books, just send me the art and copy. No charge of course.
> 
> Jeff


Wow, that's nice of you! Wish I had the money to get some art associated with it  No cover right now, pretty barebones book (the story is good though I swear!)

If you can go without any art, the first post in this thread's description is pretty good to use as a description, I think. Conveys enough of the premise without giving away the plot.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll see if I can build you some kind of cover.

Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'll see if I can build you some kind of cover.
> 
> Jeff


Oh awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You now have the third book on the front page. We need one more to make it look even.

If you come up with a better cover than I made, send it to me by email. Otherwise I'll try to improve it after I get some fires put out.










http://www.eliscopublishing.com/default.asp

Hope you sell a million...

Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You now have the third book on the front page. We need one more to make it look even.
> 
> If you come up with a better cover than I made, send it to me by email. Otherwise I'll try to improve it after I get some fires put out.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the webspace, really decent of you


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I had selfish reasons. I wanted the site to look like it was more than just some guy trying to sell his own books.


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I had selfish reasons. I wanted the site to look like it was more than just some guy trying to sell his own books.


Haha but it's still a site selling books. Nothing selfish about that!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

James,

Now it's a site selling three books and I'm happy to have you with me. If any other new authors need a site I can take a few more without making the site look too cluttered. I really like the idea of self-publishing. In my humble opinion, the traditional publishing houses have overlooked good new authors for too long. The Kindle and Amazon’s POD service let’s the readers decide which books are good or bad and that's exactly as it should be.

Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> James,
> 
> Now it's a site selling three books and I'm happy to have you with me. If any other new authors need a site I can take a few more without making the site look too cluttered. I really like the idea of self-publishing. In my humble opinion, the traditional publishing houses have overlooked good new authors for too long. The Kindle and Amazon's POD service let's the readers decide which books are good or bad and that's exactly as it should be.
> 
> Jeff


I totally agree.

The frustrating thing I am running into is getting any sort of acknowledgment from Amazon. They have a new release section, but if you look at the real name, it's "New and noteworthy" or something to that effect. Since I am not noteworthy, my book is buried into the depths. There's almost no way for anyone to get there without a direct link.

I even emailed Amazon asking if there was some sort of "new writer" section and got the response that they were forwarding my email to the kindle-idea email address.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

James,

You might consider making a PDF sample available from the page I built for you.

http://www.eliscopublishing.com/the_hunter.asp

Just email it to me and I'll post it.

Have you looked around on the Amazon boards?

There's probably a way to shortcut this URL but I don't know how.

http://www.amazon.com/Have-you-published-book-Kindle/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx3IZAKD22TKOQ0/1/ref=cm_cd_pg_newest?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA&cdSort=oldest


Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Bumping this thread to see if anyone has read the sample yet and if so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You should order a sample and see what's in it. I recall a discussion from another board from the fellow who wrote 'Decoding the Kindle'. He found that the 'sample' wasn't anything more than the table of contents. He got on to Amazon and got them to change it.
> 
> Ann


John Steinbeck's 'The Pearl' was the same way. I contacted Amazon but don't know if they've fixed it yet.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I order a sample 
Thanks for the head up


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I just tried the add The Hunter to a web page but Amazon wouldn't serve the title because it had no cover image. That may be part of the problem.

Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I just tried the add The Hunter to a web page but Amazon wouldn't serve the title because it had no cover image. That may be part of the problem.
> 
> Jeff


Do you have the source file of the one you made? I might steal that one  Maybe I'll play with the fonts a bit though. Who knows.

Where did you try to add it, anyway?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

http://eliscopublishing.com/images/TheHunter.jpg


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, it's great that you are being so generous with your site. It seems like the Kindle is going to be a boon to new authors!
> 
> Betsy


Oh, Betsy, you're more right than you can imagine.

I've been writing for almost fifty years and trashing the manuscripts because I couldn't get a publisher to even look at my long books. The Kindle gave me a way to share what I write which fulfils a lifetime ambition. I'm making the web site available to authors in hope that I can encourage more writers to self-publish. Now all I have to do is figure out how to draw some of the more experienced self-polished authors. I barely know what I'm doing and can't offer much real help.

By the way, I visited your web site then called my wife in to show her your beautiful quilts. They really are works or art.

Jeff


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

No thoughts or reviews of the sample yet?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

wagedomain said:


> No thoughts or reviews of the sample yet?


Hi Wagedomain!

I downloaded a sample and got through the first few pages before our guests arrived to watch MNF. Like I said, just started, but I liked what I read. Liked John's conversation with Peter about Sarah. I'll try read more tomorrow and give a better report!

Nemo


----------



## wagedomain (Oct 29, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Hi Wagedomain!
> 
> I downloaded a sample and got through the first few pages before our guests arrived to watch MNF. Like I said, just started, but I liked what I read. Liked John's conversation with Peter about Sarah. I'll try read more tomorrow and give a better report!
> 
> Nemo


Thanks  One comment I've gotten before is that my dialog is realistic. That bothers me about most movies, tv shows, and books lately - people say and do things that are totally illogical purely to move the plot along.


----------

